# Wheel Balance



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Out this week-end, and noticed no wheel weights on the OB wheels. Just wondering what gives with that. Made me wonder if some of the "tire issues are related to badly out of balance wheels.

Comments please.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

WE get ours balanced. Don't know for sure about the majority of others.

Dallas


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I had mine balanced. 2 were way out. It has to make a difference.

I would do it again if I changed tires. Don't forget the spare.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

As a practice, "the industry" generally doesn't balance any trailer tires. Travel trailer, landscape trailers, construction trailers, etc. I changed my own tires adn balanced them. Took a good bit of weight, so I don't know why I wouldn't do it again. Didn't really notice a difference, but seeing all the weights in my head was the difference.

Jim


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I put 5 new tires on a couple of weeks ago and thats when I realized the tires weren't balanced. Thats when I learned that most trailer tires don't get balanced like Jim said. I figured it was only $3.00 more to go ahead and balance them for peace of mind. It will definitely reduce vibration which I think would prolong tire life.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not balanced is typical from any trailer manufacture but it is a good idea to have it done.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

The shop where I got my new tires, balanced them as part of the install and said it will help but not the same as car tires or truck tires but it should help them last longer. I figure if it might help why not!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Great !!
Thanks all for confirming what I was thinkin'


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our Les Schwab (PNW Tire Company) said they don't recommend it, as it is not needed. I went with their suggestion and didn't have the old Outbacks tires balanced. Figured they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Both times I've replaced trailer tires, they didn't even ask. Just balanced them like car tires. IMO, they take a lot of weight to balance too!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Right after I got my trailer, had the nanco tires replaced...when the new ones went on they found one so out of balance that the tech was worried about the rim, turns out it the rim was deformed/bent ...never would have caught that without balancing it The tire had mounted fine, but they didnt have enought weight to balance it!

Replaced that rim.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not recommend it, that makes no sense. A out of balance tire has a tendency to shimmy up and down when travelling which in turn transfers that energy thru the suspension, in turn thru the trailer. I've seen many a TT tire bouncing almost off the ground when going down the road if its out enough. Also the TT has no shocks to lesson the 'bounce'. On my 28RSDS, I had cabinet doors open the first 2 trips, after balancing, never had a door open again. Most on that trailer were out by 4 oz, on average, thats alot. Given a choice, I would balance.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our Les Schwab (PNW Tire Company) said they don't recommend it, as it is not needed. I went with their suggestion and didn't have the old Outbacks tires balanced. Figured they know what they are talking about.


Yeah, Jim - but they do *sell* tires! So I would guess their answer helps with sales.









Mike


----------

